# Diabetes Combo Coding



## CBC (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm trying to familarize myself with ICD-10 codes and started review on endocrinologist notes for proper documentation. My question is when the physician states the patient has type 2 diabetes with recent marked hyperglycemia & I also notice chronic kidney disease and chronic renal insufficiency in the past medical history, is it sufficient to only code the Type 2 diabetes mellitus with hyperglycemia (E11.65)?  The discussion is that since the physician is only treating the hyperglycemia - the other combo codes should not be listed.
Advice Welcome!


----------



## dabroussard (Mar 27, 2013)

if he does not state a causative relationship with the CKD and  the DM I think that you would fine, it changes though if it is related.


----------



## Karthikeyanm (Apr 16, 2013)

[diabetic neuropathy


----------



## Karthikeyanm (Apr 16, 2013)

diabetic neuropathy


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 17, 2013)

Karthikeyanm said:


> diabetic neuropathy



As an answer?  Then no that is incorrect given the documentation, the previous answer is correct, there must be a direct association between the diabetes and the conditions for it to be coded as diabetes with complication.  However, there is no mention of neuropathy at all so I am unsure what your response is in reference to.


----------

